# TPMS replace/reprogram Confusion on Cost



## Mtbrdr (Jul 11, 2016)

I just got back from a dealer (Which will remain unnamed at the moment) and one of the things that was done was to replace and reprogram 2 TPMS modules. With the parts, this cost me $444.70 (214.70 for two sensors and 230 for the labor)

Okay, dealer charges a bit and I didn't do any research prior.

I have since been reading some forums here and there and found that obviously the part can be obtained much cheaper but the puzzling thing is the programming cost can vary from 0 to what I paid.

My main question is, why is this the case? It's a simple RF transmitter with the receiver in the car. What is so special about this combination that a dealer can charge so much to click a couple buttons? I asked the service writer and well, useless to say the least.

Anyone have any good experience getting them replaced from a non-dealer shop? Or perhaps someone can explain to me why I should feel better about what seems to be a major ripoff?


----------

